# finally stb13ser is alive (pics)



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

*finally fstb13ser is alive (pics)*

here you go guys tell me what you think am i worthy or what! :crazy: 


















pic of my gauges 









booty shot notice the smoked tail lights!









HKS exhaust









jdm power folding mirrors











And now the heart of it all the SR20
sr20de with the following 
gude head 
king bearings 
new light weight crank shaft 
total seal rings 
cosmetic head gasket 
iridium plugs 
10mm plug wires 
mobil 1 oils
powder coated valve cover 
fake nismo strut bar(hey it looks good) 
hot shot/AEM col air intake 
stainless steel headers 
2-1/2 inch piping with hks canister 
breather filter 
custom motor mount inserts


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

THANKS TO NIZZAN4U2NV for the wheels


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You've screwed up your PCV by putting that breather filter on. 

What is the purpose of a cosmetic head gasket? You can't see it anyway.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i think so, u've done so much to it. now... whats ur E.T.?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what's the boost gauge for?


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

cosmetic is the brand name and the boost gauge i used it on my old homemade ga turbo witch lasted only 1 month :thumbdwn: 

and the E.T i dont know i just got ir rebuilt completely and i got it last weekend


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i think its way too much. honestly, if i saw you on the road i'd probably make fun of you with my passengers. 

but you'd probably make fun of me for having a duct taped rear window and flaking paint.

so whatever, if you like it that's all that matters :cheers:


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

let me guess the gauges anyway it's still funy lol (the tape thing) :thumbup:


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

this is the latest what do you think!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

fstb13ser said:


> cosmetic is the brand name and the boost gauge i used it on my old homemade ga turbo witch lasted only 1 month :thumbdwn:
> 
> and the E.T i dont know i just got ir rebuilt completely and i got it last weekend


i think you mean COMETIC


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, def. called COMETIC...newbs haha


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Quit spending your money on looks and start saving for more performance mods.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

no the brand name for the gasket is cosmetic


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

uhm...i dunt finky das a sunny. still, i like the idea...very novel.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

fstb13ser said:


> no the brand name for the gasket is cosmetic


No I think it is Cometic. as seen here. 

http://www.jgycustoms.com/serg20/headvalvetrain.htm


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah thats what i sayed cometic! right lol i always thought it was cosmectic i stand corrected sorry!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Biscuit said:


> Quit spending your money on looks and start saving for more performance mods.


The whips:
2005 Sentra Special Edition
1989 Sentra
1988 Sentra
1989 Cadillac Deville


this coming from a guy who owns no "sport/performance" cars himself.....


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

ohh shit i reply'd with my friends thing (xnismob14x) dumb ass didn't log out


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> The whips:
> 2005 Sentra Special Edition
> 1989 Sentra
> 1988 Sentra
> ...



Bwhahaha, youre mean man. :thumbup: 


Wheels look good on your car. Glad I gave it to someone who appreciates and makes them look good. I was pretty tired of those rims anyway. Guess I truly am a wheel whore. :thumbup: Someone wanna tell to stop spending money on rims and tires and spend more on performance? Well, lets see if 15psi in my car is enough performance for you :loser:


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

DAMMMM 15 is enough for me, good to hear from you bro, hey you want to hear something sad? my engine blew up again yesterday very pissed :thumbdwn:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

fstb13ser said:


> DAMMMM 15 is enough for me, good to hear from you bro, hey you want to hear something sad? my engine blew up again yesterday very pissed :thumbdwn:


Damn man, what the hell are you doing to those things? :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

fstb13ser said:


> DAMMMM 15 is enough for me, good to hear from you bro, hey you want to hear something sad? my engine blew up again yesterday very pissed :thumbdwn:


That makes a shitty day for both of us. You blow you engine, I crack my tranny case..


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

well my engine builder didn't put a new timing chain on it so now i'm debating on buying a gtir engine or fixing mine what do you think


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I think I'm gonna have to go with the gtir


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I think u need to hurry up and think of what ur going to do b/c we have a meeting thursday night and u dont got a car.... but hey man im here for u CALI-CONNECT!


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

dammm ***** holla @ your boy i thought your dsl was down any ways KILLING THE COMPETITION CALI-CONNECT style


----------

